# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Avokati

## Noellag

Pershendetje te nderuar anetaret e forumit shqiptar ..  Sic e shikoni jam me nickun "Avokati " qe do te thote mbroj anetaret nga akuzat dhe padrejtesite ne forum ..  Uroj qe tia kalojme mire sebashku dhe shpresoj qe me kontributin tim si avokat te zgjidh ceshtjet te ndryshme  ne menyre te drejte dhe sa me transparent sigurisht pa pagese punoj vullnetarisht per te miren e njerezimit ..   



Revolucionar  {per te drejtat njerezore ose anetareve}

Antidikatorial{ne shume forume ka diktatore virtuale }

Moderues { ne kuptimin e mendimit te ceshtjeve te ndryshme problematike}

----------


## ilia spiro

Mire se erdhe avokat! Shume interesant paraqitja juaj. Shpresoj se do te mbrosh te drejten......

Megjithate ia kalofsh mire ne kete forum per kohen e lire...

----------


## INFINITY©

> Pershendetje te nderuar anetaret e forumit shqiptar ..  Sic e shikoni jam me nickun "Avokati " qe do te thote mbroj anetaret nga akuzat dhe padrejtesite ne forum ..  Uroj qe tia kalojme mire sebashku dhe shpresoj qe me kontributin tim si avokat te zgjidh ceshtjet te ndryshme  ne menyre te drejte dhe sa me transparent sigurisht pa pagese punoj vullnetarisht per te miren e njerezimit ..   
> 
> 
> 
> Revolucionar  {per te drejtat njerezore ose anetareve}
> 
> Antidikatorial{ne shume forume ka diktatore virtuale }
> 
> Moderues { ne kuptimin e mendimit te ceshtjeve te ndryshme problematike}


Me cfare nick-u tjeter ke qene me pare apo je tani?!

----------


## Noellag

Vetem kete nick "Avokati" 

Mire se ju gjej

----------


## Noellag

Duket qe s'keni besim te avokatet

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Epo mir se erdhe pra ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Përshëndetje dhe mirë se erdhe në forum.

_

----------


## bombona

mire se erdhe e shpresoj te me ndihmosh ne ca qeshtje qe kam ketu ne forum pezull hehehehehehe

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

pershendetje i nderuari avokat, mire se erdhe ne forum, kemi pasur shume nevoje per nje avokat, dhe tani na u paraqite ti, te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe kalofshim sa me mire se bashku !!

----------


## ekuacioni07

uee  po ku ke qe me perpara 
ne ty te kemi prit deri tashi

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Pershendetje te nderuar anetaret e forumit shqiptar ..  Sic e shikoni jam me nickun "Avokati " qe do te thote mbroj anetaret nga akuzat dhe padrejtesite ne forum ..  Uroj qe tia kalojme mire sebashku dhe shpresoj qe me kontributin tim si avokat te zgjidh ceshtjet te ndryshme  ne menyre te drejte dhe sa me transparent sigurisht pa pagese punoj vullnetarisht per te miren e njerezimit ..   
> 
> 
> 
> Revolucionar  {per te drejtat njerezore ose anetareve}
> 
> Antidikatorial{ne shume forume ka diktatore virtuale }
> 
> Moderues { ne kuptimin e mendimit te ceshtjeve te ndryshme problematike}


Ti je avokati, unë jam gjykatësi.... kështu që mirë se na erdhe.

----------


## drague

> Ti je avokati, unë jam gjykatësi.... kështu që mirë se na erdhe.


i nigjo me ere viktimat ti?? :shkelje syri: 

bujrum mer doc.

----------


## fegi

Mos hani pare shum,se ju nxen njersa e popullit. :i kryqezuar:

----------


## Killer-Katili

mire se erdhe avokati ti na mungoje do te te zgjedhim avokatin e forumit shqiptar ,shpresojme te mos korruptohesh

----------


## Noellag

Pershendetje 

Ne radhe te pare ju falenderoj per mikpritjen tuaj 

Dua tju theksoj qe une si avokat i forumit do jem me te drejten dhe vetem me te drejten , nuk bej kompromis me korrupsionin as me padrejtesine as me gjykatesit per qellimi personale .. Si avokat do ndihmoj anetaret per ceshtje te ndryshme ne forum ,eshte me shum rendesi  besimi reciprok mes avokatit dhe anetarit ose me sakte popullit te forumit shqiptar ..  

Do ju lutesha qe per cdo ceshtje ose problem trokisni ne temen time dhe tregoni problemet dhe arsyet 

Bombona patjeter do te ndihmoj prandaj jam ktu . Me thuaj ceshtjen tende ?

Ti zoti gjykates ben mire te respektosh ligjet e forumit  :buzeqeshje: 

Fegi jam avokat falas  dmth vullnetar per popullin e forumit

----------


## chino

Pershendetje dhe mire se ardhje zoteriut te ri..

Si njeri i se drejtes nuk do te ngelesh pa pune ne kete forum..  :buzeqeshje: 

Pasi qe u gjet edhe avokati edhe gjykatesi po behem une

.. dorasi, 

em jo po mendoj 

prokurori..  :buzeqeshje: 



*

----------


## bombona

> Bombona patjeter do te ndihmoj prandaj jam ktu . Me thuaj ceshtjen tende ?
> 
> Tiit


me ngacmojn disa quna ketu ne forum qa duhet te bej??????

----------


## BESIIM

Mire se vjen Avokat 
Nje sugjerim ta kisha dhen , mos u merë me te drejtën këtu ne forum se shume shpejt do ta urresh profesionin.

----------


## Noellag

Ju falenderoj per mipritjen mire se ju gjej 

Bombola  jam avokat jo polic  :buzeqeshje:  

Besim  avokati nuk perfaqeson forumin por popullin e forumit dhe per cdo gje drejtesia do vihet ne vend ktu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bardhi

Shqiptaret jane te njohur per mikpritejen, e aq me shume per nje Avokat.
Mire se na erdhe e ja kalofsh sa me mire kohen e liri ketu.
================
JU NJE HAP PUNA DY...

----------

